

10 Famous Laws of Computer Programming World - javinpaul
http://javarevisited.blogspot.sg/2013/03/10-famous-laws-of-software-and-computer-programming-world.html

======
vampirechicken
#9 is missing, and the Peter Principle is not, strictly speaking, from
Computing.

